# alias

## JacoMozzi

Ciao a tutti.

Ho cercato su google e dopo thread kilometrici nei quali si disquisiva quale fosse il file piu appropriato a contenere gli alias, sono giunto alla conclusione che per avere gli alias per tutti gli utenti devo metterli in /etc/profile.

Ho fatto cio e come per magia andava. Ho riavviato e boom nn funzionano piu.

Io li ho messi alla fine del file /etc/profile, dopo queste righe:

if [ -z "$INPUTRC" -a ! -f "$HOME/.inputrc" ]; then

        export INPUTRC="/etc/inputrc"

fi  

Cosa ho sbagliato.

Mi sento un po' un idiota a nn sapere dove bisogna mettere gli alias  :Sad: (

Grazie mille ancora a tutti e scusate per il disturbo e per la mole di domande che vi faccio.

Grazie.

Jaco

----------

## cerri

Il file e' quello.... come li hai settati?

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ho messo queste righe:

alias cd..='cd ..'

alias cp='cp -i'

alias d='ls'

alias kde='xinit /usr/bin/startkde'

alias l='ls'

alias la='ls -a'

alias ll='ls -l -k'

alias ls='ls -F --color=auto'

alias lsd='ls -d */'

alias md='mkdir'

alias mv='mv -i'

alias p='cd -'

alias rd='rmdir'

alias rm='rm -i'

alias s='cd ..'

Cosa può essere??

Grazie mille.

Jaco

----------

## cerri

 :Shocked:  non ne va nemmeno uno?

----------

## JacoMozzi

No, al successivo riavvio non ne va nemmeno uno....

Il dilemma si fa angosciante  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non ne sono sicuro ma prova a scrivere il comando:

 *Quote:*   

> source /etc/profile

 

Se funziona poi me puoi aggiungere nel file .bashrc la linea 

 *Quote:*   

> . /etc/profile

 

Con questo dovrebbe funzionare

P.S.: ricordati che quando hai modificato il file .bashrc devi riavviare la console

----------

## cerri

Ma il flie profile viene caricato sempre! Serve per quello.

Con 

```
. /etc/profile
```

 forzi il fatto che debba essere ricaricato nella shell corrente.

Che terminal usi?

----------

## JacoMozzi

Uso Eterm e xterm. Stasera provo.

Grazie mille ancora

Jaco

----------

## JacoMozzi

Dunque ho provato a fare . /etc/profile il tutto funziona. se pero cambio utilizzando il mio utente e poi ritorno root il tutto nn funziona piu. 

Per il mio utente che ho creato invece funziona...

Cosa puo essere???

Grazie 1k

Jaco

----------

## cerri

Che il tuo terminale per qualche strano motivo non processa /etc/profile. Ma Eterm e qualsiasi terminal decente lo deve fare.

----------

## AEn|gMa

Specifica a xterm che apra /bin/bash come shell di login (forse --login)

Usando rxvt ad esempio l'ho impostata così:

```
 rxvt -e /bin/bash --login 
```

Se hai qualche dubbio consulta i man di entrambi i terminali.

----------

## JacoMozzi

Grazie mille a tutti.

Ho risolto..

CIao 

Jaco

----------

